# Need job in coding



## shub991 (May 1, 2012)

I am CPC certified- still hard to find a coding job. Everybody ask for experience. I can't have experience until someone hire me. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## astardust (May 2, 2012)

*I know frustrated also*

I think they forgot that someone gave them a start.  You weren't born with experience.


----------



## ths (May 2, 2012)

shub991 said:


> I am CPC certified- still hard to find a coding job. Everybody ask for experience. I can't have experience until someone hire me. PLEASE HELP!



Hi, I have the same problem like you too. It is so frustrating. Hoping somebody have big heart to hire new graduate like us. Good luck to US!!!!!!!


----------



## lizlenart (May 4, 2012)

I am feeling the same way, passed my test not even a month ago.  Have been sending out applications since February & think it is almost near 100.   It is soooo true about how can you have experience when no one wants to hire.  I have even applied for Patient Service Rep jobs.


----------



## Masterson121985 (May 11, 2012)

*Looks Like were forming a club*

I, too, am having an extremely hard time finding employment. Hard to start a career and gain the 2+ years of experience if no one lets you get your foot, let alone a piece of a shoestring, in the door. Hope everyone finds something... I have hope


----------



## beckiw (May 16, 2012)

Getting your foot in the door is the key.  Any position in a hospital makes you an internal applicant when a position arises.  So apply for unit clerks, registration clerks, anything.  

In a doctor's office, the front desk staff often advance to more challenging positions in the office, which can turn into coding surprisingly quick.  Also, the front desk experience can be invaluable in understanding the medical record and the revenue flow.


----------



## npricercm (May 16, 2012)

shub991 said:


> I am CPC certified- still hard to find a coding job. Everybody ask for experience. I can't have experience until someone hire me. PLEASE HELP!



The economy is a problem for sure.  Sometimes, it's not what you know, it's who you know.  So NETWORKING is key.  Go to your local chapter meetings.  Find a company that you want to work for and market yourself to anyone that is already employed there.   Use your prior work experience and find a job at that company so you can get a foot in the door. You will be in a great position to find out what openings are there before everyone else does.

Ask the officers of your local chapter to invite HR staff from your dream company and find out what it will take for you to get hired on.  

I know that many people do not like staffing agencies, but the truth is they are a great resource.  Find a company that you like and go on any interview they send you for to get a feel for what employers want.  

I contacted the local medical society; physicians are always looking for competent staff and sometimes the medical societies are a clearing house for jobs.

The more active you are in the coding community, the more opportunities you will have to network with members who can give you advice and job leads.  Don't get discouraged; and don't let other people discourage you!!

Good luck!

Nancy Price, CPC
Member Development Officer
Denver AAPC


----------

